# Canon R5 or R6 with $5k budget



## KKCFamilyman (Sep 6, 2020)

Hello everyone,

i decided to sell my RP with hopes of getting the R6. I did get it but have not opened it since the RF 24-105 is still out of stock. Upon reading more reviews it feels like the R5 is still praised as the best and the R6 just so so. I am shooting family events, kids band concerts, upcoming graduation, running dogs, landscapes, water skiing at the lake. Basic stuff. I do like to travel so would want the kit to stay relatively small as I have owned 5d/1d in the past and they were just never brought out to gatherings.

I have a budget all in of $5k or so and find my self thinking option A or B.

A: R6 body, Rf24-105, rf 35mm, RF 24-240, RF 85mm F2, speedlite El-100

or
B: R5, RF 24-105, speedlite EL-100, cfexpress card

kinda stuck on is it worth the bare necessities so I can crop deeper into photo’s, better 4k video or a more rounded kit.

any input or suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Sep 6, 2020)

Honestly, I would go for the R5 with 24-105. The 24-105 will cover most bases for you and the extra resolution of the R5 will allow you to crop for extra reach if needed. With the R6 combo you also have a lot of overlapping focal lengths which is something I usually try to avoid if you're looking for a more compact overall kit.


----------



## Bdbtoys (Sep 6, 2020)

Few questions before I give an answer...

What RF 24-105 (in your A & B)? The F4 or F4-7.1?
What are your future plans on lenses... i.e. is your goal to fill out your kit w/ L glass, or are you sticking to the STM's to get more range for less $$$?
Do you really need IBIS? (i.e. actually going to use with a non-IS lens)?
Is the new Animal/Eye AF a necessity?
Is it for just family pictures or for more pro looking pictures?
Are you a pixel peeper (i.e. is a bit of CA going to effect you)?

As Chris said, I would watch out duplicating focal lengths. Also wondering if an R-Kit might be better for your needs.


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 6, 2020)

If I had enough money to spend and if I was pleased enough with the EVF of both R5 and 6 (let's say they perform identical) I would definitly go for the R5 with a 24.105/4. And I would keep both the RF85 and 35 STM on my future wish list, as they are small enough and would fit perfectly to your scope of subjects (people, portrait, low light, landscape).
The reason is that the R5 is simply much more flexible and IMO fitting better to your variable set of subjects.

As for the f/4-7.1, if you were looking at that:
The size is interesting but I am sure that the f/7.1 at the long end (portrait) would get my 

_Edit_ as for the 24-240:
(_disclaimer:_) I was never a fan of "travel zooms"
Such a lens can only be a compromise.
To me it is still too big to get a small travel combo and I will lose IQ performance.
Only advantage is that you won't have to swap lenses. But why then buing into an ILC system at all.
And there is a lot overlap with the 24-105.


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Sep 6, 2020)

Bdbtoys said:


> Few questions before I give an answer...
> 
> What RF 24-105 (in your A & B)? The F4 or F4-7.1? L F4
> What are your future plans on lenses... i.e. is your goal to fill out your kit w/ L glass, or are you sticking to the STM's to get more range for less $$$? Fill out with a prime and zoom stm in future as I sue them much less than the 24-105.
> ...


----------



## Bdbtoys (Sep 6, 2020)

I would go R5 + 24-105 F4 then. You could skip the 24-240 to some degree by going into crop mode on the 24-105... giving you an effective 168, with possibly better quality (since you'll be at a similar MP as the native R6, but w/o the CA of the 24-240)... and fill out the the STM primes at a later date (since they are relatively cheaper).

I had the R + 24-105 F4, and it was a great walkaround combo. Tried it a bit w/ the R5 and it was still good. However I outgrew that lens when I picked up the 70-200 F2.8, and am in the process of filling out the 2x-70mm range and didn't need the duplicate focal length. Although I will miss the general grab-and-go-1-lens of the 24-105. And I'll be honest... I funded that new L lens w/ my old R+24-105 kit.

However, a 24-105 F4 paired with the 100-500 F4.5-7.1 (edited) and a few STM primes would make a nice kit for general picture taking.


----------



## SteveC (Sep 6, 2020)

Bdbtoys said:


> Few questions before I give an answer...
> 
> What RF 24-105 (in your A & B)? The F4 or F4-7.1?
> What are your future plans on lenses... i.e. is your goal to fill out your kit w/ L glass, or are you sticking to the STM's to get more range for less $$$?
> ...



As near as I can tell the F/4-7.1 doesn't actually exist yet. It doesn't show up here: https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/...rame-mirrorless-system/eos-r-system/rf-lenses and wikipedia's article on RF lenses only says it was announced this year.


----------



## Bdbtoys (Sep 6, 2020)

SteveC said:


> As near as I can tell the F/4-7.1 doesn't actually exist yet. It doesn't show up here: https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/...rame-mirrorless-system/eos-r-system/rf-lenses and wikipedia's article on RF lenses only says it was announced this year.



It exists... $399.99 as a kit lens, and thru regular retailers. Although it would be a hard pass for me... but an affordable alternative to someone else.








RF24–105mm F4-7.1 IS STM


Compact, Lightweight and High-Quality RF Lens with a Versatile Zoom Range of 24-105mm* Maximum Magnification of 0.4x and Minimum Focusing Distance of 0.66 ft. in Auto Focus. Maximum Magnification of 0.5x and Minimum Focusing Distance of 0.43 ft. when using Center Focus Macro. Optical Image...




www.usa.canon.com












Canon RF 24-105mm f/4-7.1 Lens


RF 24-105mm f/4-7.1 IS STM Lens




www.adorama.com





EDIT: Crud.. just realized I typo'd the 100-500 specs... should have read 4.5-7.1... which what you might have (rightfully) called me out on.


----------



## SteveC (Sep 6, 2020)

Bdbtoys said:


> It exists... $399.99 as a kit lens, and thru regular retailers. Although it would be a hard pass for me... but an affordable alternative to someone else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weird that Canon's own site doesn't acknowledge it. I admit to being surprised that it apparently didn't exist...and now I know I was right to be surprised.

I agree, I've no interest in it, I want the f/4. In fact, I have a refurb f/4 (+ an RP body!) on order for $1350 or so which means that as long as the refurb is "good as new" I'm getting the RP for 250 bucks. Now if they'd just ship the doggone thing (ordered in mid July and was instantly out of stock...now the order is "processing" and has been for at least a week)! I have the 15-35 and an EF 100-400 II L, but I have this "hole" in my zoom capability until it shows up. I guess this is what God made the EF 85mm f/1.8 for.


----------



## Bdbtoys (Sep 6, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Weird that Canon's own site doesn't acknowledge it. I admit to being surprised that it apparently didn't exist...and now I know I was right to be surprised.
> 
> I agree, I've no interest in it, I want the f/4. In fact, I have a refurb f/4 (+ an RP body!) on order for $1350 or so which means that as long as the refurb is "good as new" I'm getting the RP for 250 bucks. Now if they'd just ship the doggone thing (ordered in mid July and was instantly out of stock...now the order is "processing" and has been for at least a week)! I have the 15-35 and an EF 100-400 II L, but I have this "hole" in my zoom capability until it shows up. I guess this is what God made the EF 85mm f/1.8 for.



LOL... I know how you feel about the hole in lenses. I currently just have the 50/1.2 & 70-200/2.8 until my backordered lenses decide to come in stock (which I really hope is soon). I'm holding out on the wide range until the f2 version comes out.


----------



## SteveC (Sep 6, 2020)

Bdbtoys said:


> LOL... I know how you feel about the hole in lenses. I currently just have the 50/1.2 & 70-200/2.8 until my backordered lenses decide to come in stock (which I really hope is soon). I'm holding out on the wide range until the f2 version comes out.



That mere f/2.8 on the 15-35 will have me eating ramen for a month and a half or maybe even two months. f/2.0? That'll be an expensive pickle jar!

It's funny but when I ordered that refurb RP/24-105 f/4 kit, I was actually afraid that the RP would get to me before the R5 and become my first full frame camera. Now it's been so long I'm thinking of just cancelling the damn order and buying the 24-105 new.


----------



## VegasCameraGuy (Sep 7, 2020)

Have you considered selling a kidney?

Seriously, with a $5K budget, the R6 might not be the best choice for you, and maybe stick with the RP for a while until prices drop. What in practical terms would the R6 offer you over the RP?


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Sep 8, 2020)

VegasCameraGuy said:


> Have you considered selling a kidney?
> 
> Seriously, with a $5K budget, the R6 might not be the best choice for you, and maybe stick with the RP for a while until prices drop. What in practical terms would the R6 offer you over the RP?


I unfortunately jumped to quick and sold my RP and lenses. I wanted the better AF tracking, 4k uncropped video, ibis, cleaner shadows as I think the RP sensor is just ok. I thought the upgrade would be my next 4-5 yr camera. I have just been torn on the loss in MP compared the the R5 considering I do crop. Plus I had some extra funds so pooled it together to see what I can get but $5-5500 is my limit. Again can get the R6 and room to spare on lenses or the basics with the R5. As for the rush I had been given a 10% off on either body so there was a deal to be had here. Sure it will likely drop but 10% pushed me over the edge.


----------



## SteveC (Sep 8, 2020)

KKCFamilyman said:


> I unfortunately jumped to quick amd sold mr RP and lenses. I wanted the better AF tracking, 4k uncropped video, ibis, cleaner shadows as I think the RP sensor is just ok. I thought the upgrade would be my next 4-5 yr camera. I have just been torn on the loss in MP compared the the R5 considering I do crop. Plus I had some extra funds so pooled it together to see what I can get but $5-5500 is my limit. Again can get the R6 and room to spare on lenses or the basics with the R5. As for the rush I had been given a 10% off on either body so there was a deal to be had here. Sure it will likely drop but 10% pushed me over the edge.



If you were planning to stay within the R series, why did you sell your lenses?


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Sep 8, 2020)

SteveC said:


> If you were planning to stay within the R series, why did you sell your lenses?


To give the option to look at all options but in the end I could not leave Canon. I had the RF 24-105 F4 and 35mm 1.8. Figured I would entertain 24-70 2.8 and/or 50mm 1.2 but in the end decided not to switch my lens setup. I did not know the lenses would be in short supply.


----------

